# An upgrade that went wrong



## Business_Woman (Feb 9, 2011)

After upgrading from 7 to 8 I am greeted with the message 
	
	



```
Could not determine audit condition
```

This is apparently a bug: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-bugs/2009-May/035020.html

Anyway, I downloaded and burned the livecd to a ... cd. I mounted the broken file systems under /mnt and adjusted PATH accordingly. However nslookup is unable to look up the cvs servers, even if the binary is found I just get "server timeout"

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

You'll probably need to set an IP address with ifconfig(8), a default gateway with route(8) and /etc/resolv.conf must contain a valid DNS server.

For example:

```
ifconfig rl0 192.168.1.44 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default 192.168.1.1
echo nameserver 192.168.1.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
```

Or if you have a DHCP server on the network you can use dhclient(8):
`# dhclient rl0`


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, I solved this by creating a resolv.conf under /src. So I have downloaded all the sources for 8.2 to /mnt/usr/src.

In order to rebuild everything, is this simply a matter of linking /usr/src to /mnt/usr/src?

Or is there another way?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2011)

It might even build from there but I've never tried to use an alternate location for the sources. Setting a symlink is probably the easiest solution.


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Or maybe i could just set $DESTDIR and $OBJDIR to point to the correct location, would that be enough?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2011)

DESTDIR is probably needed because the real 'root' is mounted under /mnt/. OBJDIR shouldn't really matter but it does need a place to write and the livecd probably has a read-only /usr/.


----------



## Business_Woman (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, Success!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> Ah, Success!



:beer


----------

